# Factory CAI



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

Picked my CAI from the Chevy dealer parts department yesterday after a two week wait. I was going to have the dealer install it when i brought my car back for warranty work on my sunroof weather stripping. I could not find the intake on the Chevy website before i went and picked it up, it had a price for the intake and an install price on the Cruze accessories web page when i ordered but forgot to take note of what it was. The parts guy at the dealer couldn't find it either. Anyway,GM has put a stop on them, told service, do not install any until further notice. Service and parts guy not sure what happened,but i guess i'm taking mine back on Saturday. Anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Interesting!? I was looking at getting one of these for my cruze as I want a CAI and I liked that it came with a reflash to take advantage of it without voiding my warranty.... I would be interested if anyone knows the answer to this also?


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Read this thread....maybe that will change your minds. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/227025-2017-cruze-oem-cold-air-ordered.html


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah i read the end of that thread after i made my post today. I think GM just saved me $495 and kept me from seeing how shitty this thing was designed.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

k&n dropin filter ftw lol


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

God... useless twats!


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

The fitment is questionable, and possibly an issue with liability since so many are already burning up pistons.


----------

